# ft. morgan



## pelagicone (Jul 25, 2008)

the day started off with the bait guy oversleeping, so off to the beach I went with no live shrimp just dead ones. got to the beach around 6:45 caught 1 whiting that was 19'' nothing else but a few hardtails. then about 10:45 the pompano bite turned on strong. In about 1 hour 10:45 - 11:30 landed 7 kept 4. turned 3 back to get a little bigger. Oh yea need to mention I had my girlfriend with me, so didnt get to limit out but very good supper lined up for tonight.:thumbsup:


----------



## GoVols (Jun 18, 2008)

Very nice!! What is your rod and reel set up there?? I am looking for a smaller reel than my Penn 850SSM to use in the surf...thinking Penn Battle or a Penn 650SSM.


----------



## pelagicone (Jul 25, 2008)

thank you GoVols, caught the majority of them on my penn 440ss on a Kunnan medium action rod at Sams on canal rd in orange beach for 109.00$ 
It came loaded with 240 yards of 8# illusion. I love it.


----------



## Domtasc (Sep 18, 2009)

How did you have it rigged? I have a really hard time catching pomps


----------



## devinsdad (Mar 31, 2010)

Good job brother! Gotta love those pomps! And whiting! I caught one of each last week, and suateed both with onion, garlic and butter. My wife couldn't stop eating either.


----------



## pelagicone (Jul 25, 2008)

here is a quick drawing of the way i fish for them. the smaller the tackle the better swivels hooks flourocarbon all that stuff. I started using the microfiber floats now for 3 years and have increased my catch by 60 percent it seems like. they sell them at J an M tackle in orange beach. and my biggest thing...... fresh PEELED shrimp.. Iam tellin you these fish have gotten lazy.. hope i helped a little..


----------



## 251Hooksalot (Mar 30, 2010)

Nice Report and Nice Fish!


----------



## 251Hooksalot (Mar 30, 2010)

How was the water? And if you don't mind me asking what part of ft morgan? Thanks


----------



## pelagicone (Jul 25, 2008)

water was dark green, lots of grass. morgantown.


----------



## TNguy (Mar 25, 2011)

Where can you get fresh shrimp around Ft. Morgan/Gulf Shores/Orange Beach?


----------



## usaxray25 (May 21, 2011)

Not sure of where fresh shrimp are in regard to being local to the beaches, but I think there is a place right next to the Shrimp Basket that may seel live bait. I think it is called Mo' Fishin or something like that. Also, if you have to... travel up I-59 almost getting into Foley again, there is a Citgo on the left going North. I think it is where County Road 10 or 12 crosses I-59. But I have bought deads and live there on the way to the beach. Last time I went, they didn't have deads so I buy them up here near the bay near my house. Sorry but that's the only place I know of on the way. J&M is great but they only sell frozen I think. Good luck. Getting my crap ready to come that way for some late fishing.


----------



## usaxray25 (May 21, 2011)

BTW that is next to the Shrimp Basket in Orange beach.


----------



## pelagicone (Jul 25, 2008)

I usuaully use the store on co rd 10 freshmarket seafood, alot of times you can go to the local live bait stores and ask them for there fresh dead. i never have any luck with month old frozen shrimp or killer bees and ext...


----------



## gatoryak (Mar 14, 2011)

Great report - nice fish - haven't gone to the microfiber floats yet but I will now!!! - thanks for sharing


----------



## stinkeye (Mar 15, 2010)

There is a Marina on the way down to Fort Morgan, on the right a few miles from the fort that I bought some live shrimp from when I ran out down there last year.


----------

